# Kind of New to forums. What do you guys think?



## tistinlove (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey everyone! First time sharing and participating in an art forum. really exciting stuff haha. Im a tattoo artist out in NY and i recently got into digital work so ive been playing around with different programs. Id love to hear what you fellow artists and enthusiasts have to say about my work. positive or not, im just looking for something constructive to absorb and improve my own artwork. I have a few more that are almost done but this is my latest go around with digital art.

If you guys would like to check out more of my traditional stuff (which ill probably post eventually) check me out on instagram @keekay, or my deviantart: ecartist. 

Here you go and thanks a bunch!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Love it. This looks so very New Yorkish. I can say that because I'm from New York...born in Brooklyn, raised in Queens. But now I'm a country hick living in Arkansas.

Welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy it. I think your picture is great. It reminds me of something I would see in the Mafia War game on Facebook.


----------



## tistinlove (Feb 23, 2015)

Haha thanks. Its flattering to know that the feel is New Yorkish lol. I appreciate the compliments. How was the transition from NY to arkansas?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Have you ever watched that old sitcom "Green Acres". That says it all. We moved here in 1990 so now I'm totally acclimated and I'm a hick myself.


----------

